# How to shutdown computer under Linux?



## jrm@ (Aug 14, 2013)

How to shutdown computer under Linux? via DragonFly BSD Digest.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Aug 18, 2013)

I've moved from Linux to FreeBSD recently, yet I must admit that shutting down my Linux system was one thing that didn't present any problems... 

I'm only worried lest some of that Linux junk in question should somehow get into ports dependencies.


----------

